# 55/56 corvette



## spoker (Feb 28, 2014)

was the brown messinger covette seat on a early corvette a one year or 2 year seat?thanks


----------



## jpromo (Feb 28, 2014)

Tan seat was 1955 only. '56 went to the two tone stitched seat with no rivets.


----------



## spoker (Mar 1, 2014)

56 catalog shows the brown seat on the corvette


----------



## jpromo (Mar 1, 2014)

spoker said:


> 56 catalog shows the brown seat on the corvette




Would you look at that..!

It's possible it ran into the early '56 production. Also possible that the artist rendering was commissioned before the redesign. Every '56 I've seen has had the two-tone seat. What's the context of the question?


----------



## spoker (Mar 1, 2014)

there opinions of what is correct in the bike hobby without any tyoe of documentation,im glad there are catalogs for some form of referance,but i see more and more that close is is what it is in the bike world,too many people will pick a bike apart using nothing more than [oh i saw alot of them that way]


----------



## jpromo (Mar 1, 2014)

spoker said:


> there opinions of what is correct in the bike hobby without any tyoe of documentation,im glad there are catalogs for some form of referance,but i see more and more that close is is what it is in the bike world,too many people will pick a bike apart using nothing more than [oh i saw alot of them that way]




Conversely, I firmly believe that catalogs and artist renderings cannot be treated like the bible. They're great reference, no doubt, but an artist would have been commissioned in August to draw the "new" bikes of December.. I will not say the first bikes of 1956 did not roll out with the old seat, but they would definitely be an exception to the norm.


----------



## spoker (Mar 1, 2014)

my thoughts as well,thanks for the input


----------



## mruiz (Mar 14, 2014)

I sean over the years, brown seat with the rail, only in 1955.   56 had two tone.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2014)

The 1956 Catalog picture of the Corvette is actually the picture of the 55 model, just colored in red. Simple as that. The front rack shown on the 56 is also a one year only rack, 1955. Go thru the catalog pics of the Corvettes on the Schwinncruisers site and you'll see rivets on the seat of the 63 model, three rivets too. The 62 Corvette also has three rivets shown but the fact is, the 1961 model was the last year for the 3 rivets per side. 62 had two rivets and the 63 had no rivets. Look at the grips on the 1960 and 61 models. Both have the 59 only grips. You cannot use the catalog pictures as "fact" but they are pretty exact in *some* details in *some *years. And the way to verify the questionable details are by actual examples along with the Schwinn spec sheets. The spec sheets will indicate a parts change but it will not tell you how many rivets the Deluxe Mesinger seat had.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 2, 2015)

That answer wins on completeness... dang.


----------

